# 2011 Advanced SL2



## Dave67 (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking at my local shop and came across the SL2 NIB. It was crash replacement frame that was never picked up. He offer to build with Red 22 at very good price to move the frame. Before anyone asks yes it is the correct size. Is there any reason not move forward? I don't think has been any major upgrades to the frame other the cable routing.
Looking for your input.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Why not? its new and you like it. I owned a 2011 advanced 1 and now have a 2013 advanced ISP SL. No noticeable difference in my opinion. Go for it.


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

I ride a 2011 sl3 that I got last year . My frame was a nib warranty replacement frame that didn't come with a fork so I got an Enve 2.0 fork for it. Sweet frame if you ask me.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

A couple other changes that I know of in 2012, which may or may not have been for the better. OD2 introduced a slightly larger, non-standard steerer diameter. Rear dropouts introduced a carbon interface for the skewer to bite into (and get crushed for some). Nano tubes in the resin layup dropped the weight a hair (ok, no downside to this I guess). And as you already know, the internal cable routing, which is nice.

I bought a NOS 2010 SL earlier this year (same as the 2011). I did a lot of research and could find nothing but glowing reviews and happy owners. As an owner myself now, the things that stand out to me are how it corners on rails and sprints like crazy. It's also a really good looking bike in my opinion. I am in love with my SL. 

Just be aware that it is known to be a stiff bike, perhaps lending to the qualities in it that stand out to me. I suppose it could be rough on a light rider that does long rides on bad roads. But if you want stiff and agile, then I would snap up that 2011 and consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## Dave67 (Aug 21, 2013)

Just want wanted to thank everyone. The Red is on order and hope to have a complete bike in a few weeks. The rest of the built will be Zipp bars and stem. I will be moving my 303 over, I had just order them from the same shop. Built and out door for$2800 without wheels.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dave67 said:


> Just want wanted to thank everyone. The Red is on order and hope to have a complete bike in a few weeks. The rest of the built will be Zipp bars and stem. I will be moving my 303 over, I had just order them from the same shop. Built and out door for$2800 without wheels.


Enjoy it. Give us a ride report after a few miles


----------

